# My Guide Select Pro Rod Review! From Okuma!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

1st Day Field Testing This Rod Was a Success!

Years ago i fell in love with Okuma's T40X Salmon Steelhead Trout rod. By the time i got my 7'9", 9'6" & 10'9" i had started a local demand & local shops started to carry it as a Whipping Rod (spin casting rod). Most of my "whipping" buddies started to purchase them. My friend Wayne Choy started to collect them as well. Locals saw me hauling in large rays & hooking +10lb Jacks from time to time & they wanted one as well.

Then 3-1/2yrs ago it was discontinued. This rod was a PNW (Pacific Northwest Rod) meant for the Salmon Steelhead & Trout anglers. Then the NEW re-designed model came out. The Guide Select Pro Series. Well, i decided to try 1 before going hog wild like i did before. So i got the GSP-S-992M model at 9ft/9in, line rated 8-17lbs with lure rated weight at 3/8-1oz.

My thoughts? A little stiffer bend rating compared to the previous T40X. I was wondering why the ratings weren't heavier, now i know why. A lot lighter in feel. More "sensitive" then the previous series. Castability? I used a 3/8oz lead egg, the lightest weight rating. I was casting into the breeze & no hang time or resulting bird nesting.

Earlier i was getting good hits but i think the smaller lighter wire hooks i started out with (#4 & #8 mosquitoes) may have been ripping out. I should've brought some 1/0's. So i stated bait casting "dunking" some live Mangrove Crabs. Today there were just too many bigger crabs around because every crab bait was destroyed. How could i tell? The leader line above the hook had multiple crimps from other crabs holding on.

I used orange CHL Minnow Grubs made by local grub maker Landon Yamamoto. I've had great success using this grub color over the years. The fish that i hooked are a favorite for lure makers as the dried skin is used to manufacture trolling lures. Also they are tasty raw or fried. But i was there to see if these Guide Select Pro's were worth investing in more sizes. They are!


----------

